# How do I know if I have a leaking baffle?



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm pretty new to raft ownership, I lack experience. I don't want to name the manufacture of my raft because I don't know what I'm doing and haven't contacted them yet. Being new to this I aired up my raft in 3 stages, bouncing back and forth between the 2 chambers. One side was a little saggy and I pumped up the other side to pressure. The other side got somewhat harder too. I hope I'm tripping and that's just the pressure against the baffles effecting the other tube. How do I know if the baffle is leaking, how can I test that? Or tell me to stfu and enjoy my boat with my kids.


----------



## TuffGonG (Jul 10, 2007)

Simply pick yourself up a Leafield Pressure Gauge- https://hyside.com/product/pressure-gauge/ - Start by filling up a single chamber (not to tight, you don't want to damage a baffle) and occasionally check the PSI


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

It happens man. Same when you deflate one chamber and the others get a little saggy too. I think your ok.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

The baffles float- so lowering the pressure in one chamber eases the pressure in the neighboring one. If you want to check for a leak, air up just one. If the pressure drops, it's leaking.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

As mentioned, air up just one chamber, but just until it starts to take regular shape and get firm, not rock hard. The baffles aren't as beefy as regular seams and can't handle full operating pressure. 

If there is a major baffle leak you won't be able to inflate just that one chamber. If there is a minor baffle leak you should be able to get down close to the baffle and hear a whistle or hiss of air escaping. If you need to you can push down on the tube to get slightly more pressure while listening for air movement. Just be gentle and don't overinflated the tube chamber. Also you only have to inflate every other tube chamber to check all the baffles.


----------

